# LED minidisc lights



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

Hey now,
Just wondering what kind of LED lights to use in driveway/concrete. I've checked out Magic Lite minidisc lights and they look decent but I haven't installed them before. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bst said:


> Hey now,
> Just wondering what kind of LED lights to use in driveway/concrete. I've checked out Magic Lite minidisc lights and they look decent but I haven't installed them before. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Do you mean installed in the ground?


----------

